# Chute swap



## Nick Amb (Feb 10, 2019)

I took a chance on what was advertised as an early 80s ariens chute to swap in to my (appx) 1985 jd 826. It was plastic and for 20 bucks it was worth a shot.
Didn't quite fit. The gear mechanism was maybe 3 to 4 mm too small. Not sure if any of the ariens tall chutes that are metal bolt right up. 
I'm thinking this summer I may try add about 4 inches to the metal one I have otherwise.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, the tall metal ones of that era bolt right up ... JD used a regular size and also a taller one on their models, I have 3 JD 826 ...I fully restored one, have another which I will be selling and dismantled one for parts. You can see it after restoration with its original smaller chute, and again with the taller chute I swapped on to it.


----------

